# NO overhead pressing = unhealthy?



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

I only do two shoulder exercises at the moment, which is the Push Press and bent over lat raises. What I want to know is if I replace the Push Press with the Upright Row, will this have a negative affect on my body long-term? Do I have to have a pressing exercise in my routine, or does it not matter? Will I end up looking like quasimodo? :scared:


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

a push press is far superior to an upright row


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Agree. They'll also hit different muscles, and upright row is not generally recommended for people with shoulder or rotator cuff problems.


----------



## adlewar (Oct 14, 2008)

heavy millitary press = shoulders done!!


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

Push Press is a whole body movement. If its shoulders you are doing then Military press FTW as suggested above.


----------



## stavmangr (Nov 25, 2008)

sitting db press up or machine press up-front delts 3x8 (standing bar press might hurt your back)

standing db side laterals-side delts 3x12

db upright row -back delts and upper lats 3x10 (using bar might hurt your rotator cuff)

job done.

If you use the correct form you will never have any problems or injuries.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Military or push press for sure mate.

Performed with perfect technique will not hurt your back.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I rate upright rows as an effective exercise but I don't think they match heavy overhead pressing for shoulder size, be it a pushpress or a strict military press. I'd always include some form of overhead pressing for delts.


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

adlewar said:


> heavy millitary press = shoulders done!!


absolutly cant beat it!!!!


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

adlewar said:


> heavy millitary press = shoulders done!!


Indeed, i tink we can all agree its a killer tho :thumbup1:


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

No questions no arguments military press the best mass builder for shoulders period!!!


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> Indeed, i tink we can all agree its a killer tho :thumbup1:


Try heavy military press finished off with side raises FST-7:thumbup1:


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

T_Woody said:


> Indeed, i tink we can all agree its a killer tho :thumbup1:


 my favourite excercise out of everything.....


----------



## jimmy79 (Jul 1, 2009)

my shoulder day

40k mill press

24k x 2 seated db press

14k side raises

12k front raises


----------



## WRT (May 21, 2009)

Mine

5 working sets up to 90kg

7 sets side raises FST-7 using 15kg dumbells

4 sets shrugs

Done.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

T_Woody said:


> Indeed, i tink we can all agree its a killer tho :thumbup1:


Sure is... very painful.

Bri.


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

Cant beat a shoulder press.


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your advice, I'll can that idea then :tongue:


----------



## Ak_88 (Nov 9, 2008)

WRT said:


> Mine
> 
> 5 working sets up to 90kg
> 
> ...


90kg strict?

Impressive brah :thumbup1:


----------



## orange86 (Feb 17, 2008)

ak88 = muscle talk


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

Fragjuice said:


> I only do two shoulder exercises at the moment, which is the Push Press and bent over lat raises. What I want to know is if I replace the Push Press with the Upright Row, will this have a negative affect on my body long-term? Do I have to have a pressing exercise in my routine, or does it not matter? Will I end up looking like quasimodo? :scared:


A good alternative to the regular body building routine is to look at old skool olympic lifting.

Snaches & cleans have really helped me get past a lot of stength & asthetic plateu's.

In 3 months i have moved from clean & jerking 70k to 100k 1 rep max which has increased my db shoulder press by 8k. (although it does not sound that much, trust me when I say it has made a huge difference to my shoulder width) I am not blessed with good genetics!

However, I would suggest seeking proffesional advise when looking into olympic lifting. When performed correctly the lifts can really boost your results, but if your technique is bad, expect injurys eventually.

PM me if you want any more advice

John


----------



## BrokenBack (Nov 12, 2006)

I always start my shoulder routine with standing Military press but my question is do you guys go behind the neck or in front? i find it better behind, and harder. What are the pros and cons ?


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

To the front, always. Safer for the rotator cuff and soft tissues.


----------



## wes (May 28, 2006)

wes said:


> Cant beat a shoulder press.


Actually I disagree Wes. Clean and press will do it.


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

johnboy05 said:


> A good alternative to the regular body building routine is to look at old skool olympic lifting.
> 
> Snaches & cleans have really helped me get past a lot of stength & asthetic plateu's.
> 
> ...


cheers m8, i'm sticking with my current routine for another month or two as I said i'd work at it for 4/5 months, then i'm thinking of trying something alot more sport orientated like the sort of exercises rugby players use, so there will be some power cleans in there. But yeah people do keep suggesting olympic lifts to me, as I'm moving more towards power now, than just appearance


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

BrokenBack said:


> I always start my shoulder routine with standing Military press but my question is do you guys go behind the neck or in front? i find it better behind, and harder. What are the pros and cons ?


i used to do these behind my neck, and found it easier than doing them in-front


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

*I PREFERE IT BEHIND*


----------



## Fragjuice (Dec 29, 2009)

:scared:


----------



## Themanabolic (Jun 25, 2009)

mal said:


> *I PREFERE IT BEHIND*


Me too actually, find it hits my delts even more,

I had delts and tri's today the shoulder aspect was only

- 4 sets behind neck bellbar press upto 90kg

- 4 sets 10 X 20kg side raises (dumbell)

- 4 sets 10 x 20kg rear delt raises (dumbell)

I feel that works around the whole delt nicely,

I find I hit traps well on back and legs day when doing deadlifts and stiff legged dead lifts


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

WRT said:


> Mine
> 
> 5 working sets up to 90kg
> 
> ...


Exactly what i do at the moment, except i only ramp up to 80... PR1CK!!! :beer:


----------



## Jason Griffiths (Jun 25, 2009)

Behind the neck pressing always gets hyped up as being dangerous etc. However IME people saying this are bench pressers who are front delt heavy and have lost flexibility from poor muscular balance. I see so many people pressing in front of them, arching their backs, not utilising the entire shoulder but relying more on the front delts and chest

I've seen oly lifters pressing behind the neck, and it was an oly lifting coach who taught me to push the weight back and move my head forward when doing a traditional push press. I've seen a few strongmen unracking the weight in squat postions and doing a push press with the weight starting behind the neck.


----------

